

Law traversing US Senate to eliminate OT for hourly IT workers.  - MPSimmons
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2011/11/usa-computer-professionals-update-act/

======
anigbrowl
I like that it's called the 'CPU act.' However, it doesn't really abolish
overtime; if you look at the original law that it's amending, most computer
professionals were exempt from the overtime pay requirement anyway. This
amendment slightly expands and clarifies the definition of what constitutes an
'IT professional' by including things like 'debugging' and 'database'
administration as well as 'system' administration. It strikes me as more of a
maintenance release than a major change to working conditions.

[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode29/usc_sec_29_0...](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode29/usc_sec_29_00000213
----000-.html)

~~~
MPSimmons
As I understand it, it also specifies hourly employees, which the original
definition of "professional" didn't.

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes it did, see sec. 213(a)(17) at the link above. It defines them as
professional, which is new, but they were already exempted if they made more
than $28 an hour (which threshold hasn't changed).

~~~
MPSimmons
So after spending a cozy hour reading law, what they're doing is broadening
the number of people who are exempted from being paid overtime to include more
IT workers, but still only those who make more than $27.63/hour (which is,
apparently, a lot).

